
The Voting Habits of Americans Like You - sharp11
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/06/10/upshot/voting-habits-turnout-partisanship.html
======
sharp11
I posted this because I found the use of graphics to tell a story remarkably
beautiful and effective.

